# F/s, Killi Rachovii Beira 98 eggs, }>(((*> PLEASE CLOSE <*)))><



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I have 50 "rachovii beira 98" eggs that are ready to hatch this week ,

So heres the deal, I will sell them and two live food cultures for "15 Bucks" but they need to go with in 2 Days (today or tomorrow). if I don't find a buyer in that time I will be hatching them my self on Wed.

TY

SOLD
}>(((*> PLEASE CLOSE <*)))><


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

you're selling eggs...?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

most common way to buy killifish.... is to buy the eggs

very interesting and fun to hatch them and raise them yourself


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Scholz said:


> most common way to buy killifish.... is to buy the eggs
> 
> very interesting and fun to hatch them and raise them yourself


was not aware of this  im not a killifish person, why are they sold as eggs rather than hatched fish?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's an online journal by someone who hatched out some of these eggs. They sound very easy to raise, and quite spectacular!

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...hius-rachovii-beira-98-fry-batch-feb-14-2010/ If you scroll down, there's a Youtube video.

I'd take them but I have another kind of killi fry already, and no more tank space!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> was not aware of this  im not a killifish person, why are they sold as eggs rather than hatched fish?


Firstly because of easy!

It's easy to mail 50 eggs to someone than it is to mail a breeding pair of fish.

The eggs are really really tough.

The eggs need to be stored in peat for 3 months before they will hatch if they are annual killifish.

You can buy killifish and your lfs... but if you want a more rare and hard to find killifish your going to have to order eggs...

Part of the fun of killifish is hatching and raising them from fry. Some killifish grow so fast they are ready to breed in three weeks!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

We can't buy just a small bunch of eggs can we? We have to get all 98?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> We can't buy just a small bunch of eggs can we? We have to get all 98?


LOL i hope you are kiddin around she's only got 50 of them the 98 is the year collected designation.....

In addition to its two-part name, many killifish species have been assigned one or a few words more, and a number. This is why killifish names can appear very long and complicated, especially compared to other scientific fish names. When looking at killifish auction sites, you can for instance stumble over names such as "Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98". We already know what Nothobranchius rachovii means (this fish belongs to the genus Nothobranchius and its species name is rachovii), but what about "Beira 98"? Beira 98 may seem cryptic, but it is actually a very straightforward collection code. If you purchase a Nothobranchius rachovii Beira 98, you purchase a Nothobranchius rachovii that was collected near the African village named Beira in the year 1998, or a descendant of such fish.

repost form

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/killi/names.php


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Ohh I misunderstood! How cool. I have always wanted to try killifish but I don't know if I want 50 fry  If you would be willing to sell a small batch of eggs I would be interested. I am not sure exactly how they are packaged so if that is not possible oh well


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Hi there,

they are very small fry when they hatch and it is really hard to raise all of them. 

you might end up with half the fish in the end, so out of 50 eggs you may have 20-25 adults. they start small but grow very fast and are a very easy Killifish to care for and Breed.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

very interesting...too bad I dont have a free tank, or else I would take them.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Can they survive at room temperature? And can u hold them until the weekend?


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> very interesting...too bad I dont have a free tank, or else I would take them.


If you have 20.00 bucks and can come today, I'll include a 10G.... (maybe a 15 or 20  ) p/m me


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

i just want everone to understand that this is a first come offer(first to pick up). if they are not gone by tonight i will be hatching them myself on wed.

TY


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

*sold*

thanks for all the interest everyone!

please close thread


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i ll take this if you canmeet me at metro tomorrow around 6-8 ish?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> i ll take this if you canmeet me at metro tomorrow around 6-8 ish?


he just said it's sold above ur post!
CLOSE PLEASE


----------

